# Buck fever



## powerstrokeboy1 (Jan 23, 2009)

The wierdest thing happened to me the other day, i was sittin in my blind, looking over a field. I didn't see nothin for a hour or two after daylite so i gave my grunt call a try. about 10 minutes later a 8- point buck jumped across the fence and started hoppin across the feild. while seeing this happening, i picked up my grunt call and blowed one soft grunt. He didnt stop, he just kept hopping, didn't stop what he was doing, didn't look around, didn't hesitate just kept going. i tooted again, this time louder, still nothing. Ever since when i use my grunt call i don't see a single deer all day. under the same conditions, and around the same spot, just moved up the hill a little bit. The deer don't smell me cause i use 
scent-a-way religously. What do yall think the problem is?

P.s are deer affected by the smell of tobbacco?


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

The deer aren't around, or scent products don't fix everything, i.e having smells on your body, driving there in your clothes or leaving them in your house and then spraying them down. Or you aren't playing the wind from where they are coming from. I know it definitely isn't the grunt call. I have called in way to many deer and will tell you the only thing it "may" scare away is the does.

And what does this all have to do w/ buck fever?


----------

